# Blacksmith/Knife making classes



## Ucmd

Looking for advice on a good class in the US. Can members chime in on classes they have taken or know about. Thanks.


----------



## jmforge

The two week Introduction to bladesmithing classes put on by the ABS in Arkansas, North Carolina and Maine. For a cheaper and less intensive introduction to the art, go to the Mid-America Hammer In in Troy in August.


----------



## Michael Rader

Feel like coming out to Washington State? My good friend, David Lisch teaches both blacksmithing and knifemaking and damascus classes. I forget the website, but google Studio4. Or maybe it's Studio4forge, or something like that. He is a great teacher.

-M


----------



## mr drinky

Oh my...

The only thing worse than a thread that makes me want to buy a knife is one that makes me want to pack up, move to Washington, and become a bladesmith...

k.


----------



## quantumcloud509

Hmmm....hmmmm.....HHHHHHMMMMMMM. i used to walk by that place all the time and never paid attention to it...


----------



## Eamon Burke

Dude that shop rat class is $150 and you get a knife out of it. ***. That is the best deal I've ever seen in knifemaking instructionals.


----------



## Justin0505

BurkeCutlery said:


> Dude that shop rat class is $150 and you get a knife out of it. ***. That is the best deal I've ever seen in knifemaking instructionals.



Even factoring in the cost of a trip across the country it's still a great deal... I've been meaning to get out to WA too...


----------



## Deckhand

Wow that is a good deal, and there is an Ivar's for salmon,wild rice,Indian cornbread. Hmm...


----------



## Michael Rader

BurkeCutlery said:


> Dude that shop rat class is $150 and you get a knife out of it. ***. That is the best deal I've ever seen in knifemaking instructionals.



Oh, it's better than that. That class is a riot!!!!

-M


----------



## Dave Martell

Michael Rader said:


> Feel like coming out to Washington State? My good friend, David Lisch teaches both blacksmithing and knifemaking and damascus classes. I forget the website, but google Studio4. Or maybe it's Studio4forge, or something like that. He is a great teacher.
> 
> -M




http://davidlisch.com/classes.html


----------



## TB_London

Not relevant to the OP, but if anyone in the UK is interested, i have done this course and it was a really good introduction to making a knife.

http://owenbush.co.uk/events/bladesmithing-weekend/


----------



## cnochef

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned it yet, but Murray Carter does a few different courses:
http://www.cartercutlery.com/japanese-knives/bladesmithing-courses


----------



## Michael Rader

Forging and completion of a personal neck-knife = $2000 with Murray? Hmmm... I'll have to tell Dave his prices are a touch low I think...

Ouch.
-M


----------



## JMJones

New England School of Metalwork in Maine always has classes going on and they are posted on thier website. I have been to a few and they were really benneficial.


----------



## Ucmd

Thanks for all the great advice.


----------



## jmforge

You should also look up some ABS guys in your neck of the woods. There are a few around that area. A shop visit is always a good first step. Mike O'Machearley is right up the road from you in Wilmington.


----------



## Boatbuilder

Ed Caffrey (Montana) teaches classes 1 on 1. I took his 3 day class and it helped me a lot. He will adjust his class to suit each individual. 
Great guy as well.
Jim


----------



## Michael Rader

Yup. Lots of good ABS schools around. I've never met Mike, but I do know Caffrey quite well and he is a great teacher.
-M


----------



## Mike Davis

Yeah...Can't go wrong with one on one instruction with an ABS MS! I will say that a shop visit will probably be your best bet, but classes are a good way also. I try to visit as many maker's as i can, the help has been invaluable! Mr. Rader, if i ever make it to your neck of the woods, i would love to stop by!


----------



## Bishopmaker

Ed Caffery has helped me a TON! I havn't had the chance to go and take lessons in person but the guidance he has given me over the past year or two has taught me sooo much! There are a lot of guys out there you can't go wrong with learning from!


----------



## jmforge

Ed was one of the first guys that I talked to when I started thinking about making knives back in 2005. He is a wealth of good info and a very decent chap to boot. His basic bladesmithing and basic damascus DVD's were among the first that I bought.


Bishopmaker said:


> Ed Caffery has helped me a TON! I havn't had the chance to go and take lessons in person but the guidance he has given me over the past year or two has taught me sooo much! There are a lot of guys out there you can't go wrong with learning from!


----------



## Michael Rader

Thanks Dave. Glad you checked in. Lots of guys here love your damascus that I'm using on our collaboration chef knives. That feather is quite popular!!! I checked your website yesterday and didn't see a Spring/Summer schedule up yet. Any news on that front? Are you planning on having Mike Vagnino come out to teach folder classes this Summer again? Those are fun too.

And, Davis, I am so busy with custom orders and my new company, Defiance Knives, that I can't even think of teaching right now. 

Take care guys. -M


----------



## Boatbuilder

******* said:


> Ed was one of the first guys that I talked to when I started thinking about making knives back in 2005. He is a wealth of good info and a very decent chap to boot. His basic bladesmithing and basic damascus DVD's were among the first that I bought.



I'll second that. I have taken a 3 day course with Ed and it was worth every cent. He is also a great guy that holds no secrets. Became great friends with him as well.
Jim


----------



## Timthebeaver

TB_London said:


> Not relevant to the OP, but if anyone in the UK is interested, i have done this course and it was a really good introduction to making a knife.
> 
> http://owenbush.co.uk/events/bladesmithing-weekend/



Owen's shop featuring on TV (BBC Four) now, showing forging technique in a program called "Metal: How it Works".


----------



## Diamond G

The ABS classes are hard to beat.
Having said that, I payed MS Smith Jim Crowell for a 5 day one o one class for about the same money. Check with known local makes near you, most are open to this arraingment.

God Bless
Mike


----------



## Still-edo

I wonder how many people attend Murray Carter's classes. If I could get people to pay that much for anything I do, the girls at Peppermint Rhinoceros would be jubilant.


----------

